# Reeferman Seeds



## FieldofDreams (Jun 6, 2006)

I have not heard anyone talk about him on this site.  Exellent genetics, supper customer service... well his rep speaks for itself:

2004 cannabis cup
2005 ICmag420 growers cup
2005 cannabis cup
2006 highlife cup

I have grown his blue alaskin strain and currently growing love potion (2004 cannabis cup winner).

All the seeds I have grown have been 100% germ and about 8 of 12 fem rate.

www.reefermanseeds.com


----------



## RedandWhite (Jun 14, 2006)

Reef's genetics are the bomb.

I've done his Royal Hawaiian and Cherry Berry with great success.

I now have Grape Fruit on the way.

He IS the man.


----------

